# Old bike ride in Lodi, CA ~ October 1st.



## DaveKirsten (Sep 19, 2017)

COBOA ~ California Old Bicycle Owners Association has organized an antique/vintage/classic bike ride in and around Lodi, CA on October 1st. I spoke with Tony "the hat" yesterday and here are some of the details. The ride will depart the Golden Ox 410 W. Kettleman Ln, Lodi at 11:00 am and is expected to be a 14~15 mile ride. The first leg will be North to the Lodi Arch for photos, then on to the Lodi Lake wilderness area. The next stop is Woodbridge Pizza for lunch.  Afterward the group will meander around Lodi with a planned stop at Post Office Square (directly across from Lodi Beer Co). For antique collectors the Lodi Street Fair will be in full swing on School Street or if you prefer you can park your bike and head in to Lodi Beer for an award winning craft brew (first round is on me).

Organizers encourage riders of antique/vintage/classic bicycles to attend.  Boom box custom bicycle riders will be required to pay for lunch and beer for all attendees... otherwise there is no charge for the event. T-Shirts and other promotional stuff may be purchased.

For anyone interested there will be a "trunk" swap meet at the Golden Ox just prior to the ride. That should start at about 10:00 am.

Hope to see you there!







View attachment 678546


----------



## kreika (Sep 20, 2017)

Half Moon Bay was Aug 6th? Nuts, wish I had seen that might have made that one....


----------

